# mv cape york



## terry morrow (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi.
I am looking for any old shipmates who sailed on the old 'CAPE YORK'
In1963/64, She was one of 'LYLES of GLASGOW' cargo ships,we
Were mainly out east and on the'' AUSSIE COAST '' THE TRIP LASTED 13MNTHS 26 DAYS,Happy days as I recall,the best memory was
When we changed anchors at sea, on the way up to JAPAN, we had
Lost the" FLUKES'' off our starboard anchor while on the " HOOK'' in
SINGAPORE, waiting for bunkers, the "OLD MAN'' never stopped the
Ship to change anchors,some of the AB'S refused to go over the
Side unless the " OLD MAN'' hoveto, he refused to stop and 
Threatened to log them,the "BOSUN'' stepped in and he went "OVER
THE WALL'' to release the main pin and free the anchor, we had 
Broken out No1 holds derricks to swing the anchor inboard. The 
"BOSUN'' had nerves of steal, he changed anchors and the"OLD MAN''
never did stop the ship, do any old shipmates remember the
Incident, the "BOSUNS'' name was ERNIE,cant remember his surname
But a brave man just the same.
Regards Terry Morrow.


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

Ernie Hillier was the bosun's name. I recall the anchor incident We lost the flukes in Singapore. When we weighed the starboard anchor the flukes were missing.


----------

